# Dispute?!



## xnyjyhx (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello, 

I did a pour past Thursday for a client(small garage pad). It rained while placing for 10 mins then became sunny throughout the finishing. Regardless of the little bit of rain while placing it turned 100% perfect.
After finishing the pad completely and had the forms removed and debris hauled away etc etc. Upon leaving the site at 100% complete and payable and the invoice was submitted, it was still sunny. Now, when the owner came home a couple hours later from work he found the pad to have rain droplet imprints throughout the pad, but when I left is was perfect on completion. So assuming it rained within the time I left and he came back, it must have rain pretty darn hard or even hailed on it as it was already curing pretty good to the point you can walk on it and trowel patterns were already curing white a bit.
Now he dosnt want to pay me till its fixed... I dont believe I should be held responsible. Am I? I sent a pictures when i was complete and even the sun was shining in them. I sent him one and told him everything was great and Im done. Should I be paid in full? As he dosnt want to pay.

Also, Saturday I came by with a Maipei product to correct the weathered concrete, but he declined.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Well what the heck happened then... freak hail storm? Something smells funny.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

What does he want other than to not pay you? He won't let you Maipei it.


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

Consider the possibility that he came home and put the artificial "rain" pattern in it so that he could have it in that condition at a lower price, at a much later time. Perhaps he even wanted that texture.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

You troweled it, finished it, took the forms off, cleaned job site up, took pictures and left the job with the sun shinning? And now he said that rained messed it up.

Either you left it really, really soupy or hes lying. Just seems like there is more to this story.

But yes, you are responsible to make sure he gets a good job, even if you have to stay there another hour to make sure rain doesn't mess it up.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You have the pictures finished and slab turning white...show him the pictures that it was done and it's already dry pretty much and the rain couldn't have done that or you think there is a possibility that it could have? 

If you think there is a possibility that would increase the chance for probability.

I doubt the guy would mess up his slab just to get a discount. Something sounds funny here.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

You didn't throw any rock salt on it did you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Who was responsible for the protection of the fresh slab after you finished?


----------



## xnyjyhx (Jul 3, 2016)

no it was pretty set up as you can walk on it and not put prints in it. I was there an hour after i was done to take forms off and clean up the site.
And no i did not throw rock salt on it before i left LOL!
As far Im concerned, When I leave a site with a invoice submitted, im done!


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

xnyjyhx said:


> no it was pretty set up as you can walk on it and not put prints in it. I was there an hour after i was done to take forms off and clean up the site.
> And no i did not throw rock salt on it before i left LOL!
> As far Im concerned, When I leave a site with a invoice submitted, im done!


Well obviously this guy feels otherwise. And therein lies the problem.


----------



## xnyjyhx (Jul 3, 2016)

oh and yes sun was still shining as i drove off. was there for only 6 from start to finish and was cloudy and rained briefly for about 20 mins after placing it. from then on it was sunny and warm.


----------



## xnyjyhx (Jul 3, 2016)

greg24k said:


> You have the pictures finished and slab turning white...show him the pictures that it was done and it's already dry pretty much and the rain couldn't have done that or you think there is a possibility that it could have?
> 
> If you think there is a possibility that would increase the chance for probability.
> 
> I doubt the guy would mess up his slab just to get a discount. Something sounds funny here.


I actually sent him pics of it when I was done! in the pictures is a sunny sky and some pictures have the blue sky reflecting off the finished pad.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't wanna be a prick but your first post said it rained for 10 minutes, now you're saying it rained for 20 min. I'd get that story straight. 


Gary


----------



## xnyjyhx (Jul 3, 2016)

gbruzze1 said:


> I don't wanna be a prick but your first post said it rained for 10 minutes, now you're saying it rained for 20 min. I'd get that story straight.
> 
> 
> Gary


Really? its rained, im not gonna count minutes to be exact. roughly... either way it rained for a few minutes then stop. thats not the issue... the issue is after the fact when i left. not during!~


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel for you concrete guys sometimes. I would get a check when I showed up or I send the truck back.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

xnyjyhx said:


> Really? its rained, im not gonna count minutes to be exact. roughly... either way it rained for a few minutes then stop. thats not the issue... the issue is after the fact when i left. not during!~




Like I said, not trying to be a prick. But this discrepancy may come back to haunt you if it happens in front of the customer, especially if it happens in court. All I'm saying is, if you say it rained for 10 minutes, don't change your tune. 


Gary


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Send him a lien notice immediately along with a late payment notice.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Tail light warranty? If I didn't touch the slab and ended up with one like you're describing I'd be pissed.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

GregB said:


> Consider the possibility that he came home and put the artificial "rain" pattern in it so that he could have it in that condition at a lower price, at a much later time. Perhaps he even wanted that texture.


A lab test can determine if it was in fact rain water or tap water...:whistling


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you go back and investigate if there was any rain showers present in the area after left? Neighbors, weather websites, radar time lapses, etc??
That would be where my first focus would be. If the probability of rain was present, then you should have covered it, whether the sun was out or not. Due some investigating as to the conditions later in the day. :thumbsup:


----------

